# King of the Streets pt.1 after the hop off ... 2/11/13 until --- Open house



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT,ONLY RULES **fuck it,it ain't no rules, after hop anything goes**
brand new or old it don't matter show off your rides,Dancers,Street or Radical handle your business,all I gotta say is no disrespect will be Tolerated !!!



 



 



 lets see what you can do LUGK Bumper Check'n !!!
THIS STARTS IMMEDIATELY AFTER KING OF THE STREETS HOP OFF NO POSTING TIL "" 2/11/13 "" PLZ*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'mma set this one out. lolz Wanna watch the new guys get it in.. My cars are all old and seen by everybody anyways.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

nice i like this but gotta let em kno to ppst after the main hop dre


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'mma set this one out. lolz Wanna watch the new guys get it in.. My cars are all old and seen by everybody anyways.


 tell the Truth Mike your to busy play'n with your 1:1 plus this is the after hop right for who ever just to show they shit ... 
new or old its the show after the show ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

In that case I may pull up.. Who wants to see soem new footage?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> In that case I may pull up.. Who wants to see soem new footage?


Me me me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre we need thw whole team at this I bet me have more cars at the after hop just like in rl life


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Me me me


Lets do it. Calling all og's a hop just for fun.. Support the movement!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah I feel ya homie let me get them shit SB you know some people been work'n on there shit since nov. then the rules change thats why I did this,its some top secret shit out there ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thats right Mike wake up before we make a phone call ...


Lowridingmike said:


> Lets do it. Calling all og's a hop just for fun.. Support the movement!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Just got off the phone with baby mama. THe camera is on charge and my kids being bad. Two for two til daddy gets home!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

We have to shut it down I want the whole team at the after hop face dre big money I am only 1 phone call away and you know I don't play


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im there i got 2.5 ready so far lol it'll b like 4 by the hop


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP WUSUP IM THERuffin:uffin::drama:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DS_5CxZw98&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Marcos do the homie on fb know about the king of the streets hop off ?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yea ppl know jus dnt post here


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

So the hop is on 2/11 thwts when we post great idea dre1


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> We have to shut it down I want the whole team at the after hop face dre big money I am only 1 phone call away and you know I don't play


Thats my next car 76 caprice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

619 I hope this thang goes the right way the whole Big SD car club is coming no dout thenI just hope its a big turn out atleast 3-5 pages all hoppers and comps...


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> 619 I hope this thang goes the right way the whole Big SD car club is coming no dout thenI just hope its a big turn out atleast 3-5 pages all hoppers and comps...





tavirus said:


> View attachment 602759


Nice nice can't wait to see what it do


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn sure hate bad news Tavirus :nosad: clean as a bitch ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Damm should I get in on the hop ???????


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yes sr:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

i got video of it hopping be4 it got damage! so i post that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yep you can do that no problem ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DRO U HOPPIN IN DA HOP OFF:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Damm should I get in on the hop ???????


DON'T KNOW WHY NOT IRV BRING THEM THRU HOMIE HOP SOME'N :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> DRO U HOPPIN IN DA HOP OFF:yes:


HE BETTA HOP SOME'N ...
EVEN IF ITS ALREADY ON YOUTUBE BRING IT,EVERYBODY ON YOUTUBE DON'T DO LAY IT LOW & EVERYBODY ON LAY IT LOW DON'T DO YOUTUBE ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

all power of 7.2 volts no weight


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> all power of 7.2 volts no weight


so does that mean your coming ?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*plz say yes*



Dre1only said:


> so does that mean your coming ?


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:^^


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 load up mash out I COMEIN TO LAuffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IS HOBBY KING GOOD TO GET PART'S FROM YES OR HELL NO LET ME NO


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yes best place i use


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HOW LONG DID IT TAKE IT BEN FROM DA JAN 28 STILL NUTIN:angry:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin:







Mr317 wusup y'all part2:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Wusup lil :biggrin: Ever body art to be geting ther battery's charge and car's cleaned up. Let's make this like da frist at the SANTA FA DAME .:thumbsup:.EVER BODY NEED TO PULE OUT AN SHOW UP ALL CAR CLUB'S:yes: AND SOLO RIDRE'S LET'S HAVE HELLA FUN LET'S SEE :nicoderm:WHAT U GOT.. HOPE TO :nicoderm:SEE U THER.. MUCH LOVE FROM MR317 & L.U.G.K. M.C.C


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HIT SUM OVF YO SUBSAIBERS AND LET THIM KNOW DAT ITS A HOP OFF AND CAR SHOW ON 2/11/13 LET'S TURN IT OUT I NO WE CAN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> HOW LONG DID IT TAKE IT BEN FROM DA JAN 28 STILL NUTIN:angry:


about 2 weeks cuz they are located in china or japan somthin like that


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S LIL LOPEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*big money i see you ready.*

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ALL WAY'S BLOOD:yessad:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't give a damn bout where you from would you plz, just stay off the grass lol smoke'n


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:dunno: WHAT TIME WE HOPPINuffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

anytime on thee 11th anything goes hop what ever


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Gotta couple of new ones just wait'n to see whats happnin :ugh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

GHostown. But its only like 1 pm in Cali so by tim eI ge thome and take new video should be some action in here!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BRO IT'S ON RIGHT NOW:biggrin:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECTr6AJpUXk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tna4s_Z0fuM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WgbLfWlL4k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT7ka-hDyyE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TohU74DBvEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgaks7_Hf0A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubTvCntSVlI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIj1kXy_fvc
i dont know if all the video are here or not but f-it let have some fun:fool2: 
let the flippin began:thumbsup::guns::sprint:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

we put stage 1 in effect get your best hoppers ready


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Wow, nobody came out... I got to workin on my car last night and forgot.. lolz


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

***** GET OFF DAT BULLSHIT U ANT FORGET:facepalm: SHIT SAVE IT :chuck:.......U WAS RUNIN:run: FROM......... DRE............ALL U *****'S MUSTA FORGOT YAYA:finger: FUCK BOYZ..LOL MUCH LOV NO FUCK YALL:worship:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

to many reminders for you to forget but you see this right,I ain't forgot shit you scared,I ain't did shit yet not to this car but I'm bout too ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LMAO! Scared. Okay. Everybody knows I've been on the bumper before you two goofballs were cuttin cars, let alone on this site like ya'll big game. Ya'll know my style. pics or nothing, when I come back all this befoolery and shinanigans will be curtains for.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

A lil recap for the new guys that must not know bout cha boi..





























I can shake em too. Dancers. blue 63 full interior bunnyhoppin and flying roudn higher than radicals.









And if ya'll didn't know, all this is off dead 7.2 v batts. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> A lil recap for the new guys that must not know bout cha boi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chippers,Flippers,One hit wonder,String poppers,Body off and on top of that,you still ain't said shit " befoolery " now you from YALE or you just said some thing you thought sound good :facepalm:all I gotta say is you said the same thang last year,yo battery is a dead 7.2 v ... when you gonna charge that bitch :dunno:
and uh oh yeah 



heres a real throw bacc for you :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

On the Bumper straight up,Headed



 to da Moon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

don't forget about the A game


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> LMAO! Scared. Okay. Everybody knows I've been on the bumper before you two goofballs were cuttin cars, let alone on this site like ya'll big game. Ya'll know my style. pics or nothing, when I come back all this befoolery and shinanigans will be curtains for.


 you musta forgot I got kidz older than you ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

he not ready dre


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I know, old mutha fucca taken young whipper snappers to school lil young ass ***** call me a goofball ***** betta respect my Gangsta " and his elders ... fucc'n goofball corny ass ***** :angry:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> LMAO! Scared. Okay. Everybody knows I've been on the bumper before you two goofballs were cuttin cars, let alone on this site like ya'll big game. Ya'll know my style. pics or nothing, when I come back all this befoolery and shinanigans will be curtains for.


 well then I'll just call you " Can't Get Right " you been the bumper,yeah right :dunno: when ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> he not ready dre


Are kids serious? ^^^ He's right though. my order from hoppin hydros still aint came and I been gettign my 1:1 ready for caspers. I'm living it playa.

























She's pretty violent too. #9 marzoochis in all three pumps, all types of tricks.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

that 1:1 lookn real good mike!^


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LopezCustoms said:


> that 1:1 lookn real good mike!^


Thanks brah. Been busting @ss tryna get these two done for this show. The elco is at around 50"no weight single piston.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks brah. Been busting @ss tryna get these two done for this show. The elco is at around 50"no weight single piston.
> View attachment 608028


thass wassup post up a video of the elco when you can


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LopezCustoms said:


> thass wassup post up a video of the elco when you can


Look at my pics on facebook. Theres a video of it right on top. Before the new stuf went in it was still @ about 40+


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I SEE:nicoderm: U MIKE LOOKIN GOOD BRO DUE U THAT 79 DAT'S WUSUP IT'S BOUT TO GET HOT FUCK SUM 1/25 LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> I SEE:nicoderm: U MIKE LOOKIN GOOD BRO DUE U THAT 79 DAT'S WUSUP IT'S BOUT TO GET HOT FUCK SUM 1/25 LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks brah yeah theres a carshow nextweekend one of the biggest in the area all year, gotta show my ass. It's a 3 day show with 4 seperate hops. Gotta be in shape for dis shit.. lolz BTW: beware of my new cutlass hopper, "Yellow Tape" My hoppin hydros package HAS ARRIVED!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I see ya puttin' in work fellas!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks brah yeah theres a carshow nextweekend one of the biggest in the area all year, gotta show my ass. It's a 3 day show with 4 seperate hops. Gotta be in shape for dis shit.. lolz BTW: beware of my new cutlass hopper, "Yellow Tape" My hoppin hydros package HAS ARRIVED!!!!!


 good luck at the show Mike but you already know what time it is:yella tape huh,lol :nono: you betta call csi to don't just bring the tape ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Are kids serious? ^^^ He's right though. my order from hoppin hydros still aint came and I been gettign my 1:1 ready for caspers. I'm living it playa.
> 
> View attachment 607961
> View attachment 607962
> ...


 77 Coupe de needs a mini hopper replica ... Don't forget the raw footage homie we ain't try'n to hear bout no camera or dead battery you can spend yard for a cam ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

catch me a crenshaw today with these two who ever wanna hop


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LopezCustoms said:


> catch me a crenshaw today with these two who ever wanna hop


Ill be out there


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

ill try to be at chris burgers around 4:30


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Im back 















workin on rear vid coming soon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Im back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see you Irv the 63 is clean :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Guys keep doing your thing,amazes me how you make these things functional,I'm so inept I can barely do a posable suspension


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Guys keep doing your thing,amazes me how you make these things functional,I'm so inept I can barely do a posable suspension


its easier than it looks brah
View attachment 609337


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

are they hot tho ?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NO:shh:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok both yall on this biskit whats happen'n with it tho ?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Big dre what it do my boy got my new 63 in the shop no basket on this one


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats whats up SB,I'm get'n ready for a trip to kentucky you ridin or what ? Bout ready to go see Low Riding Mike with the 58,try'n to see if Big Money Texas go'n with the ragg 58,bring the 63 homie uffin:betta pac some some heat :guns:them ****** might try and car jac a ***** lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That green Nomads tight Bigg$$Tex!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO:biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nono:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Elco gettin ready for som paint


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I should have been finished with this last month,got damn builders blocc got me fucc up so it go'n real slow around here like my videos lol




got a hop comin up soon but not with this one :nono:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIKE DAT ELCO:thumbsup:......... DRE I:nicoderm:U PULL OUT DAT 76 LOOKIN GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIKE DAT ELCO:thumbsup:......... DRE I:nicoderm:U PULL OUT DAT 76 LOOKIN GOOD:thumbsup:


Thanks Big Money Texas :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Big money what that 59 do my boy and big dre is mike still doing model cars???? Lmao he mia and mr 619 and his bro I got this 63 waiting on them no basket


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:






A LIL BIT NOT MUCH JUS 5.5


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This 58 hopper has been legally THRASHED so at any point it should have never been repainted or rebuilt not even for practice purposes but I got bored and wanted to spray some thing so this is it,so plz ignore all flaws you see in it, its only gonna break off a couple of people and lay around here until some one else wants to try me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

throwback gettn a redo


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

what it use to look like


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Re post the pic I can't see them don't know why and my ls should be dry 2day what happen to darkside????????????


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I gonna hit you with pt.2 later ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Fucc'n around on ebay and came up wait'n on delivery :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Daaamn Dre bout to put in some work! every year huh? its like that


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nah Bravo not every year this year I did little bit more maybe even too much :facepalm: fucc it tho don't know how much longer I'm gonna be build'n models so I'm do'n some to see if it pays off :yes: :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ITS GO'N DOWN :naughty:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

jus a lil chippin







not on bumper tho


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice pick up on the hurst kit!! Thats a model I've always wanted to build just never got around to buying one. Would enjoy seeing that completed bro. What's the plan for it?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


> Nice pick up on the hurst kit!! Thats a model I've always wanted to build just never got around to buying one. Would enjoy seeing that completed bro. What's the plan for it?


:dunno::ninja::dunno::wave: name " Dope Sick " I got plan brah just not sure yet ???


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Go'n on A's bmf,decals and wet it up next uffin:













64 Caddy Square Bizzz















I'm call'n this one Bullet Proof :guns:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I SEE:nicoderm: U DRE ..LAC'S LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> I SEE:nicoderm: U DRE ..LAC'S LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Big Money Texas aka Mr.317 most appreciated Fam uffin:


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

like i said, lookin good bro :yes: luv that dope sik hurst


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Mr.SWITCH 72 ITS GONNA COME OUT STRAIGHT UP FAM,I'M GONNA HAVE SOME FUN WITH IT :roflmao:THANKS FAM !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Yall can only pretend yall dont see me for so long, till then....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

We ain't gonna make you do nothin you don't wanna do keep building :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*the king is back and i dknt see.you lmao.but onbmy way tobmake a house call.*

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::guns:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BRAVO said:


> Yall can only pretend yall dont see me for so long, till then....


NEXT! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnsPs_EvWA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BRAVO said:


> Yall can only pretend yall dont see me for so long, till then....


NEXT!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnsPs_EvWA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Da fucc? till then...

Cauliflower ear...runnin yo streets


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think your DOG likes it lol for real,really tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

just play'n with this to let So Serous know he can't fucc with me :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LopezCustoms said:


> NEXT!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnsPs_EvWA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



SERVEice with a smile...please tip the waiter


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

That slow motion shit,is the shit wtf is go'n on up in here :dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BRAVO said:


> SERVEice with a smile...please tip the waiter


 service naa more like STUCK to much weight in tha back my boy gotta get rid of that led n ya all know stuck = a lose other than.that its workn.coo


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LopezCustoms said:


> service naa more like STUCK to much weight in tha back my boy gotta get rid of that led n ya all know stuck = a lose other than.that its workn.coo


The nerve.. i seen ur tre floating. 

Far as proto4.. it take 3 taps to get on the bumper. More if miss a lick. Why does my car have to WORK ,if it is so weighed down? Maybe the cord pulled it? 
Just except it guy..good hop tho


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao u float more than me? u barely tap the bumper my shit smack its and shakes the table not make a baby knock noise ha n it floats cuz i put weights in the engine block for a slower hop


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hit Man,hit'um up :guns:


----------

